# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  کاربردهای برنامه نویسی وب چیست؟

## mostafanasiri

سلام
میخواستم بدونم کاربرد برنامه نویسی وب مثلا با php چیه؟
الان که با این cms های قوی و اسکریپت های آماده انواع مختلفی از سایت ها رو میشه پیاده سازی کرد و دیگه چرا کسی باید دنبال ساخت یه سایت از صفر باشه؟(البته به غیر از سازمان های دولتی و بانک ها)

----------


## parsboy

خوب دوست عزیز شما میتوانید سایتتون رو به صورت custom برنامه نویسی کنید و معماری برنامه رو خودت

انتخاب کنی

----------


## mostafanasiri

> خوب دوست عزیز شما میتوانید سایتتون رو به صورت custom برنامه نویسی کنید و معماری برنامه رو خودت
> 
> انتخاب کنی


بله میدونم ولی آخه این کار دیگه معنی نداره مگر اینکه سایتی که میخوای بنویسی خیلی خاص باشه و امکانات منحصر به فرد داشته باشه که کم پیش میاد

----------


## parsboy

ببین دوست عزیز بستگی به شما داره اگه میخوای خودت برنامه نویس بشی باید زحمت بکشی و خودت کارکنی اما نه اگر میخوای کارت راحت تر باشه 

و در زمان کم تری انجام بدی از cms استفاده کن

----------


## Unique

> الان که با این cms های قوی و اسکریپت های آماده انواع مختلفی از سایت ها رو میشه پیاده سازی کرد و دیگه چرا کسی باید دنبال ساخت یه سایت از صفر باشه؟


شاید این مهمترین دلیل باشه که الان 95% سایت های فارسی واقعا اصطلاح *a piece of crap* بسیار بسیار برازندشون هستش !
شاید این مهمترین دلیل باشه که صنایع مهمی چون ماشینسازی و غیره ما شده کپی و تقلید اونم نه از یه کار خوب بلکه از یه کار مزخرف کپی داخلی !
شاید این مهمترین دلیل باشه که کارفرما های این کشور نه تنها در زمینه وب که در همه زمینه ها دل به دلال های بی سواد دادند و نتیجه کارها همیشه به شکست میکشه !
شاید این مهمترین دلیل باشه که آدم های با سواد به خاطر طرز فکر های اینجوری ایده ها و نبوغشون را توی اتاق های تاریک و آزمایشگاه های خلوت به هدر میدهند !
و شاید های دیگه ....

شما هم اگه از اون آدم هایی هستین که چون فکر میکنه چرخ اختراع شده نباید روش ایده پردازی و کارآفرینی کرد واقعا متاسفم ، اما این را باید بگم که شما با این حرفتون اذهان برنامه نویسان تازه کار که با هزار امید این رشته را انتخاب کردند مسموم نکنید.

امیدوارم از من دلگیر نشین چون خدایی نکرده قصد بی احترامی نداشتم.
نتیجه گیری را به دوستان خوب این انجمن واگذار میکنم.

----------


## parsboy

> شاید این مهمترین دلیل باشه که الان 95% سایت های فارسی واقعا اصطلاح *a piece of crap* بسیار بسیار برازندشون هستش !
> شاید این مهمترین دلیل باشه که صنایع مهمی چون ماشینسازی و غیره ما شده کپی و تقلید اونم نه از یه کار خوب بلکه از یه کار مزخرف کپی داخلی !
> شاید این مهمترین دلیل باشه که کارفرما های این کشور نه تنها در زمینه وب که در همه زمینه ها دل به دلال های بی سواد دادند و نتیجه کارها همیشه به شکست میکشه !
> شاید این مهمترین دلیل باشه که آدم های با سواد به خاطر طرز فکر های اینجوری ایده ها و نبوغشون را توی اتاق های تاریک و آزمایشگاه های خلوت به هدر میدهند !
> و شاید های دیگه ....
> 
> شما هم اگه از اون آدم هایی هستین که چون فکر میکنه چرخ اختراع شده نباید روش ایده پردازی و کارآفرینی کرد واقعا متاسفم ، اما این را باید بگم که شما با این حرفتون اذهان برنامه نویسان تازه کار که با هزار امید این رشته را انتخاب کردند مسموم نکنید.
> 
> امیدوارم از من دلگیر نشین چون خدایی نکرده قصد بی احترامی نداشتم.
> نتیجه گیری را به دوستان خوب این انجمن واگذار میکنم.


دقیقا درسته حرفه دوستمون

----------


## MMSHFE

> سلام
> میخواستم بدونم کاربرد برنامه نویسی وب مثلا با php چیه؟
> الان که با این cms های قوی و اسکریپت های آماده انواع مختلفی از سایت ها رو میشه پیاده سازی کرد و دیگه چرا کسی باید دنبال ساخت یه سایت از صفر باشه؟(البته به غیر از سازمان های دولتی و بانک ها)


* 1- کدنویسی اختصاصی و درنتیجه امنیت بیشتر:* حتماً تابحال دیدین که هر از گاهی باگهای امنیتی جوملا یا هر CMS دیگه ای لو میره و طبیعتاً تا وقتی که سایتها ارتقا پیدا نکنن، تمام سایتهایی که با نسخه قبلی ساخته شدن درمقابل اون نوع حمله آسیب پذیرن. حالا بنظرتون چندتاشون مرتب آپدیت میشن؟ خود شما پول پشتیبانی واسه چندتا سایت گرفتین؟ تازه خیلی وقتها نسخه جدید اینقدر تغییر میکنه که عملاً Transfer داده های قبلی به جدید خودش یک پروژه لازم داره.
*2- امکانات دقیقاً متناسب با نیاز:* هر CMS یکسری امکانات داره که به درد کارفرما نمیخوره (ولی حتی با غیرفعال کردن، حداقل بصورت Disabled توی سرور Load میشه و سرعت رو کاهش میده) و یکسری امکانات هم که کارفرما میخواد رو نداره و باید بنویسید و بعضاً نوشتن امکانات جدید، نیازمند تجزیه و تحلیل دقیق اون CMS هست که زحمتش از نوشتن یک CMS از پایه، اگه بیشتر نباشه، کمتر هم نیست.
*3- عدم محدودیت در تغییر تمامی زوایای CMS :* اگه تونستین لینکها و ساختار نمایشی جوملا رو شبیه PHP-Nuke کنید، من قبول میکنم محدودیتی در این زمینه ندارین.
*4- وجود کاربران بد:* قبول کنید که همه کسانی که سورس کد دستشونه، آدمهای خوبی نیستن. همونطور که مشتریهای شما از جوملا میتونن استفاده کنن، هکرها هم همزمان دارن روش کار میکنن تا باگهای امنیتی رو کشف کنن. همیشه هم دزد یک قدم جلوتر از پلیسه. یعنی همیشه اول راه نفوذ کشف و گزارش میشه (حالا این وسط چندتا دزدی و هک و... هم قبل از گزارش شدن، اتفاق میفته) و بعد اون راه مسدود میشه. شما که دوست ندارین مشتری شما جزو قربانیان اینجور مسائل باشه، میخواین؟
*5- قیمت پایین:* شما بعنوان یک طراح و برنامه نویس وب، نمیتونید روی کدی که دیگران نوشتن و شما فقط زحمت نصبش (و فوقش Customization) رو میکشید، قیمت بالایی که یکنفر برای نوشتن از صفر میکشه بگذارین چون حتی ساده ترین مشتریها هم امروزه این رو قبول نمیکنن و حتی اگه فرضاً طرف ندونه که از CMS آماده استفاده کردین، ازنظر حرفه ای و اخلاقی کار شما درست نخواهد بود.
*6- حق نشر یا Copyright :* همه CMSها رایگان نیستن و حتی توی موارد رایگان هم باید لوگو، لینک یا اسم نویسنده اصلی توی Footer باشه. اسکریپتهای نال شده هم که بدرد نمیخورن و مجبورین از هاستهای Warez استفاده کنید که اونها هم امنیت و سرعت و پشتیبانیشون به درد نمیخوره. مثلاً اگه vBulletin رو غیر قانونی و خریداری نشده استفاده کنید و کسی گزارش بده و هاست شما هم Warez نباشه، بلافاصله سایتتون حذف میشه و پرونده شما به دایره حقوقی ارسال خواهد شد و باید منتظر دردسرهای بعدی باشین. حالا بنظرتون ارزشش رو داره برای 200 یا 300 هزار تومان ریسکش رو تقبل کنید؟ درسته این مبلغ کمه ولی قبول کنید مشتریان برای CMSهای آماده بیشتر از اینها پول نمیدن.
*7- عدم استفاده از تکنولوژیهای جدید وب:* توی همه CMSها، تمام تکنیکها و تکنولوژیهای جدید بکار نرفته. شاید مشتری شما ویژگی خاصی رو بخواد که نتونید یک CMS رو باهاش سازگار کنید. اگه قرار بود تحت کنترل یک شرکت یا تیم تولید کننده قرار بگیریم و منتظر بمونیم ببینیم کی دست بکار میشن و امکانات جدید رو اضافه میکنن، چرا مایکروسافت رو ول کردیم اومدیم سمت Open Source ؟
موفق باشید.

----------


## mostafanasiri

> * 1- کدنویسی اختصاصی و درنتیجه امنیت بیشتر:* حتماً تابحال دیدین که هر از گاهی باگهای امنیتی جوملا یا هر CMS دیگه ای لو میره و طبیعتاً تا وقتی که سایتها ارتقا پیدا نکنن، تمام سایتهایی که با نسخه قبلی ساخته شدن درمقابل اون نوع حمله آسیب پذیرن. حالا بنظرتون چندتاشون مرتب آپدیت میشن؟ خود شما پول پشتیبانی واسه چندتا سایت گرفتین؟ تازه خیلی وقتها نسخه جدید اینقدر تغییر میکنه که عملاً Transfer داده های قبلی به جدید خودش یک پروژه لازم داره.
> *2- امکانات دقیقاً متناسب با نیاز:* هر CMS یکسری امکانات داره که به درد کارفرما نمیخوره (ولی حتی با غیرفعال کردن، حداقل بصورت Disabled توی سرور Load میشه و سرعت رو کاهش میده) و یکسری امکانات هم که کارفرما میخواد رو نداره و باید بنویسید و بعضاً نوشتن امکانات جدید، نیازمند تجزیه و تحلیل دقیق اون CMS هست که زحمتش از نوشتن یک CMS از پایه، اگه بیشتر نباشه، کمتر هم نیست.
> *3- عدم محدودیت در تغییر تمامی زوایای CMS :* اگه تونستین لینکها و ساختار نمایشی جوملا رو شبیه PHP-Nuke کنید، من قبول میکنم محدودیتی در این زمینه ندارین.
> *4- وجود کاربران بد:* قبول کنید که همه کسانی که سورس کد دستشونه، آدمهای خوبی نیستن. همونطور که مشتریهای شما از جوملا میتونن استفاده کنن، هکرها هم همزمان دارن روش کار میکنن تا باگهای امنیتی رو کشف کنن. همیشه هم دزد یک قدم جلوتر از پلیسه. یعنی همیشه اول راه نفوذ کشف و گزارش میشه (حالا این وسط چندتا دزدی و هک و... هم قبل از گزارش شدن، اتفاق میفته) و بعد اون راه مسدود میشه. شما که دوست ندارین مشتری شما جزو قربانیان اینجور مسائل باشه، میخواین؟
> *5- قیمت پایین:* شما بعنوان یک طراح و برنامه نویس وب، نمیتونید روی کدی که دیگران نوشتن و شما فقط زحمت نصبش (و فوقش Customization) رو میکشید، قیمت بالایی که یکنفر برای نوشتن از صفر میکشه بگذارین چون حتی ساده ترین مشتریها هم امروزه این رو قبول نمیکنن و حتی اگه فرضاً طرف ندونه که از CMS آماده استفاده کردین، ازنظر حرفه ای و اخلاقی کار شما درست نخواهد بود.
> *6- حق نشر یا Copyright :* همه CMSها رایگان نیستن و حتی توی موارد رایگان هم باید لوگو، لینک یا اسم نویسنده اصلی توی Footer باشه. اسکریپتهای نال شده هم که بدرد نمیخورن و مجبورین از هاستهای Warez استفاده کنید که اونها هم امنیت و سرعت و پشتیبانیشون به درد نمیخوره. مثلاً اگه vBulletin رو غیر قانونی و خریداری نشده استفاده کنید و کسی گزارش بده و هاست شما هم Warez نباشه، بلافاصله سایتتون حذف میشه و پرونده شما به دایره حقوقی ارسال خواهد شد و باید منتظر دردسرهای بعدی باشین. حالا بنظرتون ارزشش رو داره برای 200 یا 300 هزار تومان ریسکش رو تقبل کنید؟ درسته این مبلغ کمه ولی قبول کنید مشتریان برای CMSهای آماده بیشتر از اینها پول نمیدن.
> *7- عدم استفاده از تکنولوژیهای جدید وب:* توی همه CMSها، تمام تکنیکها و تکنولوژیهای جدید بکار نرفته. شاید مشتری شما ویژگی خاصی رو بخواد که نتونید یک CMS رو باهاش سازگار کنید. اگه قرار بود تحت کنترل یک شرکت یا تیم تولید کننده قرار بگیریم و منتظر بمونیم ببینیم کی دست بکار میشن و امکانات جدید رو اضافه میکنن، چرا مایکروسافت رو ول کردیم اومدیم سمت Open Source ؟
> موفق باشید.


 تقریبا متقاعد شدم

----------


## mostafanasiri

> شما هم اگه از اون آدم هایی هستین که چون فکر میکنه چرخ اختراع شده نباید روش ایده پردازی و کارآفرینی کرد واقعا متاسفم ، اما این را باید بگم که شما با این حرفتون اذهان برنامه نویسان تازه کار که با هزار امید این رشته را انتخاب کردند مسموم نکنید.


 دوست عزیز من میگم وقتی یک سری از کارها قبلا انجام شده دیگه لازم نیست دوباره اونا رو از صفر شروع کنیم به انجام دادن و این کار هیچ دلیلی نداره جز تعصب ملی که مثلا ما ایرانیا حتما باید یه cms مخصوص به خودمون داشته باشیم.
چی باعث شده شما فکر کنید من همچین قصدی دارم؟ من خودم تازه کارم و فقط این سوال تو ذهنم ایجاد شده!
آخه باز اگر یه چیزی رو که قبلا وجود داره بهترشو می ساختیم خیلی خوب بود ولی خداوکیلی چنتا از این برنامه های تحت وب ایرانی به پای کارهای خارجی میرسن؟

----------


## MMSHFE

میگن وقتی چرخ اختراع شده، نباید دوباره اون رو اختراع کرد، مگه اینکه چرخ جدید، بهتر از چرخ قبلی باشه.
حالا شاید اصلاً یکی چرخ نخواست و بخواد ماشینش با شنی تانک حرکت کنه. نمیشه که مجبورش کنیم حتماً چرخ رو بکار ببره چون زحمت ما کمتر میشه!
بعلاوه وقتی از کد بقیه استفاده میکنید، نمیتونید ادعای مالکیتش رو داشته باشین، حالا هرچقدر که براش Plugin نوشته باشین. بعداً اگه جایی خواستین کار کنین، نمونه کار چی دارین ارائه بدین؟ چندتا سایت که با CMS نوشته شده؟ اونها رو که شما ننوشتین. خیلی ساده بهتون میگن: بهمون بگو ببینیم خودت چکاره ای؟

----------


## MMSHFE

> آخه باز اگر یه چیزی رو که قبلا وجود داره بهترشو می ساختیم خیلی خوب بود ولی خداوکیلی چنتا از این برنامه های تحت وب ایرانی به پای کارهای خارجی میرسن؟


 یکی از دلایل این مسئله همین طرز تفکره که وقتی سیستم کاملی مثل vBulletin هست، چرا Forum ایرانی بسازیم؟ یک دلیل دیگه اش اینه که ما ایرانیها نمیتونیم تیمی کار کنیم. اینقدر هم خرج زندگی بالاس که نمیصرفه چند ماه، چند نفر کنار هم بشینیم یک CMS کامل از پایه بنویسیم و بعد به فکر بازاریابی و فروشش باشیم. همش دنبال پروژه های کوچک و کوتاه مدتیم تا خرجمون در بیاد. درصورتی که اگه وقت بگذاریم یک CMS کامل بنویسیم (حتی اگه روی فروش انبوهش برنامه نگذاریم)، توی پروژه های آتی شرکت خودمون میتونیم همون رو بکار ببریم. من نمیگم استفاده از CMS بده، میگم استفاده از CMS خاصی که بطور کامل خودمون ننوشتیم و ازش سر در نمیاریم و حداقل تسلط 100٪ روی کدش و امکاناتش نداریم خوب نیست. لااقل CMS که خودمون نوشتیم رو میدونیم چطوری بهش امکانات اضافه کنیم. کاری که من خودم برای پروژه هام انجام دادم. مثلاً همین سایت barnamenevis.ir (سایت خودم) و سایت zahedanshora.ir با یک CMS نوشته شدن. ببینید چقدر میشه تغییرشون داد و کسی هم نمیفهمه هسته مرکزی اونها یکیه. یک هسته کامل نوشتم و بعد برحسب نیاز براش Skin و Plugin و... طراحی میکنم. کم کم بانک Pluginهام هم کامل میشه. مشتری هم حاضره پول خوب بده چون میبینه کاملاً با پروژه های قبلی متفاوته و متقاعد میشه که یک سایت اختصاصی داره. سورس کدم هم دست هیچ هکری نیست چون از هاستهای اختصاصی استفاده میکنم.

----------


## mostafanasiri

> بعداً اگه جایی خواستین کار کنین، نمونه کار چی دارین ارائه بدین؟ چندتا سایت که با CMS نوشته شده؟ اونها رو که شما ننوشتین. خیلی ساده بهتون میگن: بهمون بگو ببینیم خودت چکاره ای؟


 اگه سایتی بخوان که بشه با cms نوشت میگم با cms نوشتم چون دلیلی نداشت از صفر بنویسم..اگر برنامه دیگه ای خواستن که خب اون بحثش جداس

----------


## mostafanasiri

> یکی از دلایل این مسئله همین طرز تفکره که وقتی سیستم کاملی مثل vBulletin هست، چرا Forum ایرانی بسازیم؟ یک دلیل دیگه اش اینه که ما ایرانیها نمیتونیم تیمی کار کنیم. اینقدر هم خرج زندگی بالاس که نمیصرفه چند ماه، چند نفر کنار هم بشینیم یک CMS کامل از پایه بنویسیم و بعد به فکر بازاریابی و فروشش باشیم. همش دنبال پروژه های کوچک و کوتاه مدتیم تا خرجمون در بیاد.


 خب ببینید واقعا نمیصرفه این کار مگر اینکه کسی یا شرکتی واقعا حمایت کنه که نمیکنه

----------


## MMSHFE

> اگه سایتی بخوان که بشه با cms نوشت میگم با cms نوشتم چون دلیلی نداشت از صفر بنویسم..اگر برنامه دیگه ای خواستن که خب اون بحثش جداس


بعنوان تجربه از من قبول کنید: اگه شرکتش در حدی باشه که با کار روی CMSها جواب مشتریها رو بده، ازتون قبول میکنه ولی اکثر شرکتهای حرفه ای، نمونه کار خودتون رو میخوان.



> خب ببینید واقعا نمیصرفه این کار مگر اینکه کسی یا شرکتی واقعا حمایت کنه که نمیکنه


 حتی اگه کسی هم حمایت نکنه، برای کار خودتون هم این مورد به صرفه است چون اولاً CMS دارین و با تغییر و نوشتن Plugin براش، دیگه نیاز نیست همیشه از صفر کار کنید و ثانیاً کد اختصاصیه و هم میتونید راحتتر باهاش کار کنید، هم معایبی که برای CMSهای آماده گفتم نداره و هم میتونید با افتخار بعنوان نمونه کار معرفی کنید و ادعای مالکیت داشته باشین و توی کپی رایتش با خیال راحت اسمتون رو بنویسید.

----------


## mostafanasiri

آقای شهرکی شما من رو به عنوان یک تازه کار کاملا متقاعد و روشن کردید.ممنونم

----------


## Unique

> دوست عزیز من میگم وقتی یک سری از کارها قبلا انجام شده دیگه لازم نیست دوباره اونا رو از صفر شروع کنیم به انجام دادن و این کار هیچ دلیلی نداره جز تعصب ملی که مثلا ما ایرانیا حتما باید یه cms مخصوص به خودمون داشته باشیم.


میدونم با لطف آقای شهرکی شما متقاعد شدین اما این جمله منو اذیت میکنه ! تعصب ملی چیز بدی نیست که اگه داشتیم حال و روزمون این نبود پس یا شعار میدیم داریم یا اصلا نداریم (شامل خودمم میشه) ، درباره مخصوص خودمون داشتن هم اگه منظورتون اینه بیایم اینترنت را ببندیم که میخواهیم اینترنت ملی بدیم (البته این میشه اینترانت کشوری نمیدونم کدوم آدم بی سوادی اسمشو گذاشته اینترنت ملی) یا  gmail و yahoo را ببندیم که میخوایم رایانامه ملی بدیم یا الکی از چهار تا شرکت در پیتی ماشین سازی حمایت کنیم و جلوی ورود ماشین استاندارد به کشور را با بالا بردن هزینه هاش بگیریم (تا از هوای آلوده و تصادفات جاده ای هممون کم کم بمیریم) !!! خیر دوست عزیز منظور من اینا نبودش و هر کسی اینجور فکر کنه اشتباه میکنه.




> آخه باز اگر یه چیزی رو که قبلا وجود داره بهترشو می ساختیم خیلی خوب بود ولی خداوکیلی چنتا از این برنامه های تحت وب ایرانی به پای کارهای خارجی میرسن؟


شما آخه از کجا میدونید برنامه تحت وب خوب نداریم که ایرانی ها ساختن ؟ خیلی از این بچه ها برای اینکه فروش خوبی داشته باشن اصلا سایت فارسی ندارن! اصلا متاسفانه نمیگن از ایران هستند! تازه مقایسه غیر عقلانی هستش ! شما شرابط و امکانات خارجی ها را با ما که در ته فهرست های شاخه های IT هستیم (از زیر ساخت و توسعه و سرعت شبکه بگیر تا بستر های آموزشی) مقایسه میکنید ؟ خدایی خودتون بگین این درسته ؟

دوست بسیار بسیار عزیز من هیچ مشکلی با شخص شما ندارم ولی چیز هایی مطرح کردید که با خیلی از اصول متعارضه ، اگه تند رفتم عذر میخوام.

----------


## MMSHFE

ضمن تأیید کلی صحبتهای دوستم Unique فقط یک نکته رو لازم دیدم یادآوری کنم:
اینترنت ملی اصلاً به معنی قطع ارتباط با اینترنت جهانی نیست. بلکه ایجاد یک زیرساخت داخلی هست که ازطریق اون، اطلاعاتی که داره داخل کشور بین یک Node و Node دیگه مبادله میشه، نیاز نباشه بره خارج از کشور توی روترها و سوئیچهای واسط و از اونجا دوباره بیاد داخل. این کار هم موجب افزایش سرعت و هم موجب بالارفتن امنیت میشه. بخصوص در موارد خاص مثل سیستمهای بانکی و... که اطلاعات برخی حسابها کاملاً محرمانه هستند (یا سامانه های ملی دیگه مثل سیستم ثبت احوال و...) اصلاً چرا خارجیها باید بتونن این موارد رو شنود کنن؟ یا مثلاً اگه یک کاربر ایرانی (ساکن ایران) بخواد به یک سایت وصل بشه که هاستش توی ایرانه، چرا درخواست بره خارج از کشور و اون سرور فایل رو از داخل ایران بخونه و دوباره تحویل یک ایرانی بده؟ این کار خیلی سرعت رو میاره پایین و اینترنت ملی دنبال حذف این پروسه است.
تا این بخشش میشه اینترانت ولی بقیش هم قطع نمیشه. مثلاً اگه نیاز به برقراری ارتباط با یک سایت خارجی بود، اونوقت ارتباط به بیرون برقرار میشه (ازطریق یک پروتکل امن).
این رو از این جهت گفتم که با خیلی از مسئولین فعال در این زمینه در ارتباطم، گفتم یه وقت درمورد اینترنت ملی سوء تفاهم پیش نیاد.
موفق باشید.

----------


## mostafanasiri

> شما آخه از کجا میدونید برنامه تحت وب خوب نداریم که ایرانی ها ساختن؟شما شرابط و امکانات خارجی ها را با ما که در ته فهرست های شاخه های IT هستیم (از زیر ساخت و توسعه و سرعت شبکه بگیر تا بستر های آموزشی) مقایسه میکنید ؟ خدایی خودتون بگین این درسته ؟
> دوست بسیار بسیار عزیز من هیچ مشکلی با شخص شما ندارم ولی چیز هایی مطرح کردید که با خیلی از اصول متعارضه ، اگه تند رفتم عذر میخوام.


1.دوست عزیز من نگفتم نداریم گفتم کم داریم!
2.در مورد امکانات و شرایط هم اگر منظورتون امکانات آموزشیه که اصلا دلیل موجهی نیست! امکانات دیگر هم قبول دارم خوب نیست اما اصلا مانع رشد و پیشرفت کسی که بخواد واقعا کاری کنه نمیشه!
منم مشکلی با شما ندارم و اگر چیزایی که مطرح کردم با اصول متعارضه دیگه به خوبی خودتون ببخشید

----------


## tehro0n

بحث یکم فلسفی شد دیگه نخوندم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
ولی خوب اگه کار ساده ای می خواهید انجام بدید مثلا یک وبلاگی که فقط بیای متنی رو بگذاری خوب CMS بهتره، اما کل سایت ها که این نیست! فروشگاه داریم، که تو همون فروشگاه که CMS هاش اومده فقط خرید و فروش داره ولی شما می تونی حراجی اضافه کنی، یا مزایده یا چیزهای ابتکاری، غیر از فروشگاه سیستم های تبلیغاتی و خبری و سرویس دهی و .. هم هستند که اینها خاص نیستند و جدیدا عام شدن و قاعدتا برای اینجور سایت ها اگه از صفر طراحی کنید بهتره

تازه همون CMS هم وردپرس هست که خیلی ساده تر از دروپاله و اگه بخوای از دروپال برای یه کاری مثل همون وبلاگ استفاده کنی باز هم از صفر بنویسی خیلی سنگین تره :)

----------


## eshpilen

> شاید این مهمترین دلیل باشه که الان 95% سایت های فارسی واقعا اصطلاح *a piece of crap* بسیار بسیار برازندشون هستش !
> شاید این مهمترین دلیل باشه که صنایع مهمی چون ماشینسازی و غیره ما شده کپی و تقلید اونم نه از یه کار خوب بلکه از یه کار مزخرف کپی داخلی !
> شاید این مهمترین دلیل باشه که کارفرما های این کشور نه تنها در زمینه وب که در همه زمینه ها دل به دلال های بی سواد دادند و نتیجه کارها همیشه به شکست میکشه !
> شاید این مهمترین دلیل باشه که آدم های با سواد به خاطر طرز فکر های اینجوری ایده ها و نبوغشون را توی اتاق های تاریک و آزمایشگاه های خلوت به هدر میدهند !
> و شاید های دیگه ....
> 
> شما هم اگه از اون آدم هایی هستین که چون فکر میکنه چرخ اختراع شده نباید روش ایده پردازی و کارآفرینی کرد واقعا متاسفم ، اما این را باید بگم که شما با این حرفتون اذهان برنامه نویسان تازه کار که با هزار امید این رشته را انتخاب کردند مسموم نکنید.
> 
> امیدوارم از من دلگیر نشین چون خدایی نکرده قصد بی احترامی نداشتم.
> نتیجه گیری را به دوستان خوب این انجمن واگذار میکنم.


 با دلیل و سند روشن و محکم صحبت کنید.
اینا که بیشترش فوران احساسات بود و نهایت نظر شخصی!
ما یه چیزی که باید اول از همه یاد بگیریم اینه که بدون دلیل و سند روشن و محکم، اثباتی هم وجود نداره، اعتباری هم وجود نداره.
اگر یه چیزی بنظر شما احمقانه و نادرسته ولی نمیتونید برای رد کردنش دلیل/سند کافی بیارید، خب دو حالت داره: 1) شاید واقعا اون چیز اونقدرها هم نادرست و احمقانه نیست و این شما هستید که از روی احساسات و پیشداوری های بی پایه یا کهنه فکر میکنید. 2) شاید شما توانایی (شامل وقت و انرژی مورد نیاز) یا همت کافی برای نشان دادن اشتباه بودن اون مطلب بصورت مستدل و مستند رو ندارید.
در هر دو صورت بهرحال پاسخی مثل اینکه شما دادید معنای چندانی نداره و از بین بردن اعتبار همه چیزه (میتونه مخرب باشه)؛ چون دیگه معیار مشترک روشن و محکمی برای تشخیص درست و نادرست واقعی باقی نمیمونه. هرکس میاد از روی نظر شخصی و احساسات خودش یک نظری میده و تصمیمی میگیره. میشه زوری و دار و دسته ای. مثلا برنامه نویسها بر اساس منافع خودشون یک چیزی میگن و سعی میکنن به کرسی بنشونن، و دسته های دیگر که منافعشون با برنامه نویسها یکی نیست یا خلافشه هم همچنین به نفع خودشون/از دید شخصی خودشون.
بالاخره کی این وسط راست میگه؟ چطوری میشه فهمید؟ اونکه سخنان آتشین تری داره و بهتر سخنوری کرده؟
یادمون نره در تاریخ خیلی اشتباهات و فجایع هم به همین شکل ایجاد شدن. مثلا مردم بخاطر سخنان اولیه آتشین و جذاب هیتلر و تصور شخصیت و کاریزمایی که ازش داشتن دنباله رو کورش شدن که عاقبت خوشی برای هیچکس نداشت.

ضمنا باید پذیرفت که لزوما در هر موردی نمیشه (یا ما با توان فعلیمون نمیتونیم) به نتیجهء قطعی رسید. شاید فعلا نتونیم جواب کامل و دقیق و قطعی اینطور سوالات رو پیدا کنیم. شاید هیچ طرفی نتونه جواب بقدر کافی قانع کننده و مطمئنی بیاره.
اینطور موارد رو بهتره همونطور که واقعا هستن، یعنی معلق و مورد تردید، فرض کنیم. چه اشکالی داره؟
جواب همهء سوالات که هروقت ما بخوایم روشن نمیشه!

----------


## Unique

eshpilen عزیز من همه جملات را با شاید مطرح کردم و دلیلش هم همین ندونستن بود چون در این مسائل همه چیز در ابهام و مه قرار گرفته نمیشه نظر قطعی داد. اما در مورد وب را و نظری که دوستمون دادند کاملا پا فشاری میکنم که این طرز فکر باعث در جا زدن و عدم پیشرفت میشه نشونش هم اکثر همکاران که یا دارن یک osCommerce را توسعه میدن یا با joomla و phpnuke و ... سر و کله میزنن ، آقا نمونش همین صدا و سیمای با عظمت خودمونه اینم صفحه امروزش 15 دی 1391 :



نمیدونم تویه سازمان به این عظمت یکی نیست مشکل database اینها را حل کنه !؟!؟ از عصر تا حالا که من دیدم سایت مشکل داره ! حالا از بقیه چه انتظاری داری ؟

----------


## Unique

در مورد اینترنت ملی هم من باز هم نمیفهمم  ، چرا باید درخواستی که روی مثلا یک دامنه ir هست و ip سرویس دهنده  توی ایران بره روی Router ها و switch های خارجی ؟ یعنی مهندس شبکه ندارند مانع این موضوع بشه ؟ این کاری که البته شما دارین میگین من فکر نکنم کار بزرگی باشه که نیاز به این همه مطرح شدن داشته باشه.

----------


## eshpilen

> اما در مورد وب را و نظری که دوستمون دادند کاملا پا فشاری میکنم که این طرز فکر باعث در جا زدن و عدم پیشرفت میشه


استارتر فقط یک سوال روشن و طبیعی و منطقی رو مطرح کرده.
یعنی این طرز تفکر خاصیه؟
یعنی مثلا حتی نباید این سوال به ذهنش برسه؟
ضمنا بالاخره باید اشتباه بودن یک طرز تفکر رو هم با دلیل و سند کافی ثابت کرد.
الان بازم داری میگی صرفا پافشاری میکنی و یک ادعایی بیشتر نیست.

البته سوال مطرح شده هم یک مقدار مشکل داره و مقداری کلی و مبهم هست.
چون بهرصورت مسلمه که برنامه نویسی همیشه کاربردهای خاص خودش رو داره (گرچه حجم و دستمزد این کاربردها بحث دیگریست)؛ اما مشخص نیست منظور استارتر دقیقا چیه، آیا مطلق و کلی حرف میزنه یا نسبی؛ آیا در حیطهء خاصی مثلا سایتهای تجاری کلیشه ای صحبت میکنه یا نه. شایدم به علت کمبود دانش و تجربهء برنامه نویسی فکر میکنه که تمام کاربردها اینقدر محدود و مشخص هستن.




> نشونش هم اکثر همکاران که یا دارن یک osCommerce را توسعه میدن یا با joomla و phpnuke و ... سر و کله میزنن ، آقا نمونش همین صدا و سیمای با عظمت خودمونه اینم صفحه امروزش 15 دی 1391 :
> 
> نمیدونم تویه سازمان به این عظمت یکی نیست مشکل database اینها را حل کنه !؟!؟ از عصر تا حالا که من دیدم سایت مشکل داره ! حالا از بقیه چه انتظاری داری ؟


خب کسی هم نگفته که CMS ها برای هر کاربرد در هر مقیاسی مناسب هستن.
سایتهایی که حجم دیتای خیلی زیاد و سرویسهای سفارشی متعددی دارن احتمالا باید از ابتدا سفارشی طراحی و برنامه نویسی بشن و افراد متخصص تری مسئول توسعه و نگهداری و پشتیبانی اونا باشن.

از طرف دیگر بنده فکر نمیکنم به صرف نبودن CMS ها به فرض، این همه افرادی که الان از CMS استفاده میکنن برنامه نویسهای خوبی میشدن.
یک مزیت و هدف و کاربرد اصلی CMS همین بوده که افراد دارای دانش و مهارت برنامه نویسی ناکافی یا حتی بدون اون، بتونن سایت راه اندازی کنن. منتها درحد کارهای کلیشه ای. مثلا وردپرس که این همه وبلاگ باهاش ساخته شد. خب این چیز بدی هم نیست. سود خودش رو رسونده. اگر CMS ها نبودن این همه سایت و این همه محتوا در اینترنت به این راحتی ایجاد نمیشد و دسترسی خیلی ها همچنان قطع یا محدودتر میماند. یعنی در کل CMS ها خیلی سودمند بودن بنظر بنده از نظر کمک به بهره وری و انتشار مطالب، خبر، علم، لذت و بهره مندی و ارضای عمومی و غیره. حالا اگر روی حیطهء خاص برنامه نویسی هم بخوایم فوکوس کنیم، خب بحث خودش رو داره، که فکر نمیکنم اینقدر روشن و براحتی قابل اثبات باشه چیزی در این زمینه. مثلا منم میتونم بگم که اگر CMS ها نبودن کلی افراد بدون صلاحیت کافی میریختن توی برنامه نویسی و سایتهای درپیت و غیراستاندارد و ناامن و غیراصولی تولید میکردن که عوارض و هزینه های خودش رو داشت. از طرف دیگر وجود این CMS ها باعث شده که برنامه نویسان نیاز بیشتری به رقابت و کیفیت کار داشته باشن تا بتونن برتری سایت و برنامه های سفارشی رو بر این CMS ها و سایتهای کلیشه ای ثابت کنن و یه چیز بیشتری داشته باشن که مشتری کارشون رو ترجیح بده. این چیز بدیه؟

ضمنا من سایت خودم رو با وردپرس درست کردم.
چون بود و درحد نیاز سایت من کافی بود.
از این بابت خیلی هم از وجود چنین ابزارهای بازمتن و رایگانی ممنون هستم.
چون باعث شد کلی از وقت و انرژی ارزشمندم صرفه جویی بشه که میتونم روی یادگیری چیزهای بیشتر و روی کارهای خاصتر و خلاق تر صرف کنم.
برنامه نویسی اصولی بخوای بکنی همچین کار راحتی نیست. وقت و انرژی زیادی صرف میکنه. مثلا من یک سیستم رجیستر و لاگین که درست کردم خودش کلی کار شد و کلی زمان برد. ولی برای کس دیگر اینطور نیست، چون کارش اونقدر اصولی و قوی نیست.
ضمنا همین سایت با وردپرس بود که باعث شد راحت و سریع بتونم اون همه مطالب مفید (که کلیش هم راجع به برنامه نویسی و امنیت هست) رو انتشار بدم و در دسترس همگان قرار بگیره. اگر قرار بود سایتش رو خودم درست کنم، شاید تا الان هم تموم نشده بود.

برنامه نویس قوی هم همیشه هست. منتها ممکنه آمارش با این چیزا تفاوتی بکنه. یعنی از نظر ظرفیت و تعداد نیاز و حیطهء کارشون ممکنه تاثیر بذاره.
مثلا یه زمانی زبانها و محیطها و ابزارهای سطح بالاتر و ساده تر مثل ویژوال بیسیک، دات نت و سی شارپ، محیطهای توسعه ویژوال و غیره نبوده، ولی الان هست، آیا این دلیل شده که الان برنامه نویسی واقعی و برنامه نویسان خبره منقرض بشن؟ و بنظر شما مثلا ساخت ویژوال استودیو و بقیهء برنامه های ویژوال از جانب شرکتهای دیگر، باعث ضرر دنیای برنامه نویسی بوده و بهتر بود این کار انجام نمیشد؟
نه حقیقتش شاید این باشه که یکسری کارها که قبلا برنامه نویس واقعی میخواست الان کمتر برنامه نویس واقعی میخواد، و این ممکنه باعث کاهش آمار برنامه نویسهای خبره که دستی کد مینویسن هم شده باشه، ولی بازم این برنامه نویسها هستن و در حیطه های دیگری دارن فعالیت میکنن. و حتی در همون حیطه های برنامه های گرافیکی دسکتاپ هم بازم جای کار و برتری برای این برنامه نویسها فکر میکنم موجوده و دارن فعالیت میکنن. اینطور نیست بنظر شما؟
این ابزارها بهره وری رو بالا میبرن. حتی اون برنامه نویسهای خبره هم میتونن از این ابزارها برای صرفه جویی در وقت و انرژی ارزشمند خودشون استفاده کنن و بجای اینکه روی کارهای تکراری ای مثل درست کردن GUI برنامه که چندان استثنایی و خلاق و خاص نیستن صرف وقت و انرژی بکنن، وقتشون رو روی انواع دیگر برنامه ها یا بخشهای درونی تر و منطق و الگوریتم برنامه ها بیشتر صرف کنن، یا اینکه صرفا در زمان مشخص برنامه های بیشتری تولید کنن.

حساب کنی مثلا یه زمانی زبانهای سطح بالا و تخصصی کار مثل PHP هم نبود و خیلی سایتهای دینامیک و برنامه های وب با سی و سی++ و زبانهای سطح پایین تر ساخته میشدن. و طبیعتا کسانی که این برنامه ها رو مینوشتن از نظر آماری آدمهای خبره تر و فنی تری بودن. چون مثلا باید در سطح پایین تری با مسائل سروکار میزدن و خیلی کارهایی رو که امروز با فراخوانی یک تابع در PHP هرکسی میتونه انجام بده باید از نظر ساختار و اصول بیشتر درک میکردن و کد سفارشی براش مینوشتن.
الان چیزی که میبینیم اینکه خیلی ها باوجود دانش و مهارت خیلی کم و حتی درحد صفر میان و میخوان از همون ابتدا سایت و پروژه ای چیزی درست کنن. غیر از اینه؟ و آیا اگر زبانی مثل PHP و امکانات کار ساده کن امروزی نبودن، تعداد این افراد کمتر نمیبود؟ پس آیا ما باید نتیجه بگیریم که برای دنیای برنامه نویسی بهتر بود که زبان PHP ساخته نمیشد؟

----------


## mostafanasiri

> البته سوال مطرح شده هم یک مقدار مشکل داره و مقداری کلی و مبهم هست.
> چون بهرصورت مسلمه که برنامه نویسی همیشه کاربردهای خاص خودش رو داره (گرچه حجم و دستمزد این کاربردها بحث دیگریست)؛ اما مشخص نیست منظور استارتر دقیقا چیه، آیا مطلق و کلی حرف میزنه یا نسبی؛ آیا در حیطهء خاصی مثلا سایتهای تجاری کلیشه ای صحبت میکنه یا نه. شایدم به علت کمبود دانش و تجربهء برنامه نویسی فکر میکنه که تمام کاربردها اینقدر محدود و مشخص هستن.


ممنون از پاسختون دوست عزیز.بله سوال من یکم مبهمه ولی منظور من سایت هایی بود که می شه اونا رو با همین cms ها plugin ها خیلی خوب پیاده سازی کرد و نیازی به دوباره کاری نداره وگرنه میدونم که برنامه های خاص مثلا بازی های تحت وب نیاز به برنامه نویسی کلی داره...به هرحال من با راهنمایی های دوستان تقریبا جوابمو گرفتم

----------


## shahriyar3

> ضمن تأیید کلی صحبتهای دوستم Unique فقط یک نکته رو لازم دیدم یادآوری کنم:
> اینترنت ملی اصلاً به معنی قطع ارتباط با اینترنت جهانی نیست. بلکه ایجاد یک زیرساخت داخلی هست که ازطریق اون، اطلاعاتی که داره داخل کشور بین یک Node و Node دیگه مبادله میشه، نیاز نباشه بره خارج از کشور توی روترها و سوئیچهای واسط و از اونجا دوباره بیاد داخل. این کار هم موجب افزایش سرعت و هم موجب بالارفتن امنیت میشه. بخصوص در موارد خاص مثل سیستمهای بانکی و... که اطلاعات برخی حسابها کاملاً محرمانه هستند (یا سامانه های ملی دیگه مثل سیستم ثبت احوال و...) اصلاً چرا خارجیها باید بتونن این موارد رو شنود کنن؟ یا مثلاً اگه یک کاربر ایرانی (ساکن ایران) بخواد به یک سایت وصل بشه که هاستش توی ایرانه، چرا درخواست بره خارج از کشور و اون سرور فایل رو از داخل ایران بخونه و دوباره تحویل یک ایرانی بده؟ این کار خیلی سرعت رو میاره پایین و اینترنت ملی دنبال حذف این پروسه است.
> تا این بخشش میشه اینترانت ولی بقیش هم قطع نمیشه. مثلاً اگه نیاز به برقراری ارتباط با یک سایت خارجی بود، اونوقت ارتباط به بیرون برقرار میشه (ازطریق یک پروتکل امن).
> این رو از این جهت گفتم که با خیلی از مسئولین فعال در این زمینه در ارتباطم، گفتم یه وقت درمورد اینترنت ملی سوء تفاهم پیش نیاد.
> موفق باشید.


شما اسمش و بزارین *اینترانت ملی* بهتره نه اینترنت . من منکر استفاده و کاربردش برای بانک ها سیستم های امنیتی نیستم ولی مثلا سایت من بر روی هاستی هست داخل ایران و با سرعت بالا لود میشه ولی حیف که من توی سایتم از سرویس ها گوگل و ... استفاده میکنم  پس سرعت لود برای کاربران من هم چنان مثل قبل خواهد بود.(تازه فکر کنم 2 برابر هم بشه زمان لود)
به قول شما چرا خارجی ها شنود کنن بزار داخلی ها شنود کنن!!!

----------


## AbiriAmir

> 1- کدنویسی اختصاصی و درنتیجه امنیت بیشتر: حتماً تابحال دیدین که هر از گاهی باگهای امنیتی جوملا یا هر CMS دیگه ای لو میره و طبیعتاً تا وقتی که سایتها ارتقا پیدا نکنن، تمام سایتهایی که با نسخه قبلی ساخته شدن درمقابل اون نوع حمله آسیب پذیرن. حالا بنظرتون چندتاشون مرتب آپدیت میشن؟ خود شما پول پشتیبانی واسه چندتا سایت گرفتین؟ تازه خیلی وقتها نسخه جدید اینقدر تغییر میکنه که عملاً Transfer داده های قبلی به جدید خودش یک پروژه لازم داره.


تا حدودی درسته ولی نه کاملا
اتفاقا سیستم هایی مثل وردپرس گاهی بسیار امن تر از سیستم هایی هستن که افراد تازه کار نوشتنشون... حداقلش اینه که میدونی 1 تیم خفن نوشتتش و مهمتر از اون اگر مشکلی توش بوجود اومد یکی هست که برطرفش کنه...  شما این حرف خودتون رو تقریبا توی این جمله نقض کردید:



> اگه قرار بود تحت کنترل یک شرکت یا تیم تولید کننده قرار بگیریم و منتظر بمونیم ببینیم کی دست بکار میشن و امکانات جدید رو اضافه میکنن، چرا مایکروسافت رو ول کردیم اومدیم سمت Open Source ؟


من خودم کسی هستم که کار طراحی وب انجام میدادم... اما شما خودتون که به وب آشنا هستید کار 1 تیمی مثل وردپرس رو ترجیح میدید یا 1 شرکت ایرانی که معلوم نیس فردا باشه یا نباشه... اصلا فکر کنید من اومدم 1 سایت ساختم فردا افتادم مردم! سایت هم که به قول شما انکود شده... اونوقت کیه که بیاد مشتریان منو پشتیبانی کنه؟
حالا خود شما بفرمایید کدومش قابل اطمینان تره؟





> 2- امکانات دقیقاً متناسب با نیاز: هر CMS یکسری امکانات داره که به درد کارفرما نمیخوره (ولی حتی با غیرفعال کردن، حداقل بصورت Disabled توی سرور Load میشه و سرعت رو کاهش میده) و یکسری امکانات هم که کارفرما میخواد رو نداره و باید بنویسید و بعضاً نوشتن امکانات جدید، نیازمند تجزیه و تحلیل دقیق اون CMS هست که زحمتش از نوشتن یک CMS از پایه، اگه بیشتر نباشه، کمتر هم نیست.


خوب این رو قبول دارم... البته بخش امکاناتش رو، نه سرعتش رو... چون در بسیاری موارد CMS ها بسیار بهینه تر از کدهای فلّه ایی هست که بعضی از آقایون که اسم خودشون رو میذارن طراح وب سایت میزنن...





> 3- عدم محدودیت در تغییر تمامی زوایای CMS : اگه تونستین لینکها و ساختار نمایشی جوملا رو شبیه PHP-Nuke کنید، من قبول میکنم محدودیتی در این زمینه ندارین.


بله این مورد کاملا درسته.





> 4- وجود کاربران بد: قبول کنید که همه کسانی که سورس کد دستشونه، آدمهای خوبی نیستن. همونطور که مشتریهای شما از جوملا میتونن استفاده کنن، هکرها هم همزمان دارن روش کار میکنن تا باگهای امنیتی رو کشف کنن. همیشه هم دزد یک قدم جلوتر از پلیسه. یعنی همیشه اول راه نفوذ کشف و گزارش میشه (حالا این وسط چندتا دزدی و هک و... هم قبل از گزارش شدن، اتفاق میفته) و بعد اون راه مسدود میشه. شما که دوست ندارین مشتری شما جزو قربانیان اینجور مسائل باشه، میخواین؟


این حرفتون رو هم توی همون جمله نقض کردید! آیا این که کدهای من دست کس دیگه ای نیست دلیلی بر امن بودنشونه؟ اگر اینجوریه کدهای لینوکس هم دست همه هکرها هست ولی چرا لینوکس امن تر از ویندوزه؟
اتفاقا برخلاف شما من فکر میکنم اوپن سورس بودن باعث افزایش امنیت میشه نه کاهش اون... چون باگ ها خیلی زودتر شناسایی میشن





> 5- قیمت پایین: شما بعنوان یک طراح و برنامه نویس وب، نمیتونید روی کدی که دیگران نوشتن و شما فقط زحمت نصبش (و فوقش Customization) رو میکشید، قیمت بالایی که یکنفر برای نوشتن از صفر میکشه بگذارین چون حتی ساده ترین مشتریها هم امروزه این رو قبول نمیکنن و حتی اگه فرضاً طرف ندونه که از CMS آماده استفاده کردین، ازنظر حرفه ای و اخلاقی کار شما درست نخواهد بود.


بله این درسته ولی مساله اینجاست که شما میگین قیمت باید بالا باشه و چون اینکار رو خودتون انجام ندادید اخلاقی نیست که قیمت رو پایین بزنید...
خوب این که به ضرر مشتری هست... اصلا کی گفته که همیشه قیمت باید بالا باشه؟ کاری که با نصب 1 وردپرس یا جوملا میشه رو بیایم خودمون برنامه نویسیش کنیم 500-600 تومن هم از مشتری بگیریم عملا هم همون کارو انجام بده... این اخلاقیه پس؟؟؟
شما چرا با قیمت پایین مشکل دارید؟
آقا سایتی که میشه 1 جوملا نصب کرد رو جوملا نصب کنید و رک و راست به مشتری بگید که آقا سایت شما ساده هست و میشه از سیستم های رایگان استفاده کرد هزینتون میشه 50 تومن اختصاصی هم میتونیم بنویسیم میشه 600 تومن... حداقل بذارید خودش انتخاب کنه...
این حرف شما به نظر من مغلته هست استاد شهرکی عزیز...
به نظر من تو این مورد اخلاق حکم میکنه که عینا با مشتری درمیون بذاریم... و حجم کار رو ببریم بالا... شما تو مدتی که میخوای 1 سایت اختصاصی بنویسی 500 تومن هم بگیری 10 تا سایت میگیری و جوملا نصب میکنی و 10*50=500 همون مقدار هزینه رو میگیری...





> 6- حق نشر یا Copyright : همه CMSها رایگان نیستن و حتی توی موارد رایگان هم باید لوگو، لینک یا اسم نویسنده اصلی توی Footer باشه. اسکریپتهای نال شده هم که بدرد نمیخورن و مجبورین از هاستهای Warez استفاده کنید که اونها هم امنیت و سرعت و پشتیبانیشون به درد نمیخوره. مثلاً اگه vBulletin رو غیر قانونی و خریداری نشده استفاده کنید و کسی گزارش بده و هاست شما هم Warez نباشه، بلافاصله سایتتون حذف میشه و پرونده شما به دایره حقوقی ارسال خواهد شد و باید منتظر دردسرهای بعدی باشین. حالا بنظرتون ارزشش رو داره برای 200 یا 300 هزار تومان ریسکش رو تقبل کنید؟ درسته این مبلغ کمه ولی قبول کنید مشتریان برای CMSهای آماده بیشتر از اینها پول نمیدن.


این هم یکی از مواردیه که باید با مشتری درمیون گذاشته بشه... شاید مشتری ترجیح بده 500 تومن کمتر هزینه کنه کپی رایت اون سی ام اس هم زیر سایتش باشه... درسته که شما بهش نگید؟؟؟





> 7- عدم استفاده از تکنولوژیهای جدید وب: توی همه CMSها، تمام تکنیکها و تکنولوژیهای جدید بکار نرفته. شاید مشتری شما ویژگی خاصی رو بخواد که نتونید یک CMS رو باهاش سازگار کنید. اگه قرار بود تحت کنترل یک شرکت یا تیم تولید کننده قرار بگیریم و منتظر بمونیم ببینیم کی دست بکار میشن و امکانات جدید رو اضافه میکنن، چرا مایکروسافت رو ول کردیم اومدیم سمت Open Source ؟


بلع اما بحث این نیست که موقعی که نمیشه چکار کنیم... بله وقتی CMS جوابگو نیست اختصاصی طراحی میکنیم... اما وقتی CMS جوابگو هست چی؟ حداقل 500-600 تومن مشتری رو تیغ بزنیم 2 ماه هم معطلش کنیم که میخوایم همون سیستمی که رایگانش هست رو خودمون بنویسیم؟





> اگه قرار بود تحت کنترل یک شرکت یا تیم تولید کننده قرار بگیریم و منتظر بمونیم ببینیم کی دست بکار میشن و امکانات جدید رو اضافه میکنن، چرا مایکروسافت رو ول کردیم اومدیم سمت Open Source ؟


جمله بسیار خوبی گفتید. حالا فکر کنید من مشتری شما هستم که از وب اطلاع دارم.
آیا به من حق میدید که به شما بگم *گه قرار بود تحت کنترل شما قرار بگیریم و منتظر بمونم ببینیم کی دست بکار میشید و امکانات جدید رو اضافه میکنید، چرا مایکروسافت رو ول کردم اومدیم سمت Open Source ؟ و چرا الان باید سیستم های اوپن سورس رو ول کنم و بیام بدم شما برام بنویسید؟* 

بحث من اینه که من نوعی شاید فردا افتادم مردم... در این صورت کسی نیست که مشتریان منو پشتیبانی کنه چون کدها تنها دست من بوده...
اما اگر وردپرس که 1 سیستم اوپن سورس هست متوقف شد به دلیل اوپن سورس بودنش افراد دیگه ای هستن که پشتیبانیش کنن...
پس اعتبار سیستمی مثل وردپرس به مراتب از سیستمی که من و شما مینویسیم بیشتره... نیست؟
پس به نظر من نباید به خاطر منافع شخصی این سیستم ها رو گذاشت کنار...

----------


## AbiriAmir

> حالا شاید اصلاً یکی چرخ نخواست و بخواد ماشینش با شنی تانک حرکت کنه. نمیشه که مجبورش کنیم حتماً چرخ رو بکار ببره چون زحمت ما کمتر میشه!


بله دقیقا با شما موافقم... وقتی کسی چرخ نمیخواد لازمه که بریم از نو چیزی رو خودمون بسازیم...
اما مساله اینجاست که وقتی طرف چرخ میخواد و ما همون چرخ رو میتونیم با x تومن براش تهیه کنیم چرا باید 100x طرف رو تیغ بزنیم *صرفا به دو دلیل... اول این که طرف اطلاع نداره که چرخ ارزون تری هم هست. و دوم این که ما بخاطر این که سودمون بیشتر شه میخوایم بیایم همون چرخ رو از اول با هزینه خیلی خیلی بیشتر بسازیم*

----------


## AbiriAmir

ضمنا 1 نکته دیگه رو هم بگم..
ببخشید 3 تا پست پشت سر هم شد

فکر کنید شما میرید ماست بندی!!! طرف ماست شرکت x رو داره 1000 تومنه... ولی زیر میز قایمش میکنه که ماست خودش که 5000 تومنه رو بفروشه... ( اینکارو بکنه که پس فردا بتونه بیاد بگه تا حالا 10 تن از ماست ما فروش رفته و بتونه ادعای مالکیت داشته باشه و اگر کسی هم اومد گفت چکاره ای چی بلدی بگه *خودم ماست درست کردم*!!! خوب به چه بهایی؟ به بهای کلاه گذاشتن سر خریدار؟ )
حالا شما اونجا به عنوان خریدار *اگر از همچین جریانی اطلاع داشته باشید* شاکی نمیشید؟

فکر نمیکنید راه حل درست اینه که ماست بند عزیز بیاد هر دو تا ماست رو بذاره روی میز تا مشتری خودش انتخاب کنه؟

این مورد هم دقیقا مثل همونه.
من باشم سایت کسی رو که امکانات محدود میخواد و میخواد هزینش کم شه رو با CMS میسازم
پس فردا هم 1 شرکتی اومد گفت رزومت چیه میگم *رزومم اینه که با مشتریم صادق بودم...* حالا اون شرکت میخواد سایتشو بده به من بسازم میخواد نده...
حداقلش اینه که تو این جامعه که پر از دروغه شما خیالت راحته که خودتو از این جریان جدا کردی
والسلام...

----------


## shahriyar3

> بلع اما بحث این نیست که موقعی که نمیشه چکار کنیم... بله وقتی CMS جوابگو نیست اختصاصی طراحی میکنیم... اما وقتی CMS جوابگو هست چی؟ حداقل 500-600 تومن مشتری رو *تیغ بزنیم* 2 ماه هم معطلش کنیم که میخوایم همون سیستمی که رایگانش هست رو خودمون بنویسیم؟


 آقا این چه ادبیاتیه شما دارین استفاده میکنید؟ زشته بابا
برنامه نویس چند سال وقت صرف کرده تجربه کسب کرده زحمت کشیده تخصص پیدا کرده حالا باید از تخصصش درامد داشته باشه تیغ بزنه یعنی چی؟!!!!
کسی دور از جون به قول شما افتاد مرد میشه یه مسئله حقوقی طبق قراردادی که داشته برخورد میشه باهاش. یکی دیگه جایگزین میشه پروژه رو ادامه میده

----------


## MMSHFE

> تا حدودی درسته ولی نه کاملا
> اتفاقا سیستم هایی مثل وردپرس گاهی بسیار امن تر از سیستم هایی هستن که افراد تازه کار نوشتنشون... حداقلش اینه که میدونی 1 تیم خفن نوشتتش و مهمتر از اون اگر مشکلی توش بوجود اومد یکی هست که برطرفش کنه...  شما این حرف خودتون رو تقریبا توی این جمله نقض کردید


شما چقدر مطمئن هستین که تیم وردپرس خیلی خفن هستن؟ البته اگه کاربرد اصلاح خفن کلاً درست باشه. اگه به کدنویسی وردپرس نگاه کنید، میبینید که مصداق بارز Dirty Code هست. هر بخشش هرجوری که راحتتر بودن نوشته شده. یه جا شئ گراست، یه جا Procedural، معماری که اصلاً نداره! درسته اینطوری افراد زیادتری میتونن براش Plugin و... طراحی کنن ولی درهرحال نشون میده که تیم طراحش خیلی هم قدرتمند نبودن. ضمناً چطور اینقدر با اطمینان میگین که توی ایران چنین تیمهایی نیست؟ تنها مشکل ایرانیها بنظر من عدم اعتماد بنفس و همچنین تنبلی هست. همین طرز تفکر که میگه: خوب وردپرس هست دیگه، چرا بیام یکی دیگه بسازم درحالی که اگه این تفکر در خارج از کشور هم بود، Drupal و Joomla و... بوجود نمیومدن. اتفاقاً وجود چندین CMS باعث رقابتی شدن فضا و پیشرفت گزینه های خوب و حذف گزینه های ضعیف خواهد شد.



> من خودم کسی هستم که کار طراحی وب انجام میدادم... اما شما خودتون که به وب آشنا هستید کار 1 تیمی مثل وردپرس رو ترجیح میدید یا 1 شرکت ایرانی که معلوم نیس فردا باشه یا نباشه... اصلا فکر کنید من اومدم 1 سایت ساختم فردا افتادم مردم! سایت هم که به قول شما انکود شده... اونوقت کیه که بیاد مشتریان منو پشتیبانی کنه؟ حالا خود شما بفرمایید کدومش قابل اطمینان تره؟


من شخصاً کار تیم ایرانی رو قبول میکنم چون اگه من نوعی از محصول تیم ایرانی حمایت نکنم و نخرم، مسلمه که فردا وجود نخواهد داشت و میره سوپرمارکت راه میندازه ولی اگه محصولش رو بخریم (هرچند در ابتدای راه به اندازه بقیه محصولات قدرتمند نباشه) و مشکلاتش رو بگیم و ازطریق راهکارهای قانونی مثل قرارداد و... وادارشون کنیم طی دوره پشتیبانی ایراداتش رو رفع کنن، اونوقت نسخه های بعدی خیلی زود پیشرفت خواهند کرد.



> خوب این رو قبول دارم... البته بخش امکاناتش رو، نه سرعتش رو... چون در بسیاری موارد CMS ها بسیار بهینه تر از کدهای فلّه ایی هست که بعضی از آقایون که اسم خودشون رو میذارن طراح وب سایت میزنن...


نمیدونم چی از کوبیدن ایرانیها گیرتون میاد (ببخشید اینطوری صحبت میکنم). کی گفته کدهای ایرانیها فله ایه؟ مگه اینجا خواروبار فروشیه که از این ادبیات استفاده میکنید؟ درسته که کد ضعیف هم داریم ولی همیشه اینطوری نیست. لطفاً جمع نبندین. بد نیست توی سایت رسمی PHP و سایر سایتهای معروف دنبال اسم ایرانیهایی بگردین که توی اون پروژه ها همکاری داشتن. با چه استنادی میگین CMSها *بسیار* بهینه تر از کدهای ایرانیها هستن؟ همین vBulletin اگه پولی نبود اینقدر پیشرفت میکرد؟ چرا MyBB اینقدر توسعه پیدا نکرده؟ اگه از vBulletin هم به اندازه MyBB پشتیبانی میشد الآن اوضاعش بدتر از MyBB که هیچ، بدتر از PHPBB بود!



> این حرفتون رو هم توی همون جمله نقض کردید! آیا این که کدهای من دست کس دیگه ای نیست دلیلی بر امن بودنشونه؟ اگر اینجوریه کدهای لینوکس هم دست همه هکرها هست ولی چرا لینوکس امن تر از ویندوزه؟
> اتفاقا برخلاف شما من فکر میکنم اوپن سورس بودن باعث افزایش امنیت میشه نه کاهش اون... چون باگ ها خیلی زودتر شناسایی میشن


دوست عزیز، من نگفتم پنهان بودن سورس کد دلیل بر امنیته، گفتم کار رو سخت تر میکنه. بحث سورس کد سایتها رو هم با بحث لینوکس و ویندوز قاطی نکنید، اون بحثش جداست و مربوط به نوع معماری اونها میشه.



> بله این درسته ولی مساله اینجاست که شما میگین قیمت باید بالا باشه و چون اینکار رو خودتون انجام ندادید اخلاقی نیست که قیمت رو پایین بزنید...
> خوب این که به ضرر مشتری هست... اصلا کی گفته که همیشه قیمت باید بالا باشه؟ کاری که با نصب 1 وردپرس یا جوملا میشه رو بیایم خودمون برنامه نویسیش کنیم 500-600 تومن هم از مشتری بگیریم عملا هم همون کارو انجام بده... این اخلاقیه پس؟؟؟
> شما چرا با قیمت پایین مشکل دارید؟


من نگفتم چون خودتون انجام ندادین، اخلاقی نیست که قیمت رو پایین بزنید! برعکس من گفتم اخلاقی نیست که قیمت رو بالا بزنید. من با قیمت پایین بطور صرف مشکل ندارم. میگم وقتی میشه یک کاری رو بطور اختصاصی برای مشتری انجام داد و هزینه مناسبی هم دریافت کرد، منطقی و اخلاقی نیست که سورس کدی که همه دارن و حتی خود اون فرد هم میتونه دانلود و نصب کنه، بهش بفروشیم. شما گویا به طراحی وب به چشم تفریح و کار جانبی نگاه میکنید اما خیلیها به دید حرفه بهش نگاه میکنن و از این راه کسب درآمد میکنن. طبیعی هست که به فکر درآمد تخصصی از کار خودشون باشن و این وسط هیچکس هم بدش نمیاد دستمزد واقعی و خوب بگیره.



> آقا سایتی که میشه 1 جوملا نصب کرد رو جوملا نصب کنید و رک و راست به مشتری بگید که آقا سایت شما ساده هست و میشه از سیستم های رایگان استفاده کرد هزینتون میشه 50 تومن اختصاصی هم میتونیم بنویسیم میشه 600 تومن... حداقل بذارید خودش انتخاب کنه...
> این حرف شما به نظر من مغلته هست استاد شهرکی عزیز...
> به نظر من تو این مورد اخلاق حکم میکنه که عینا با مشتری درمیون بذاریم... و حجم کار رو ببریم بالا... شما تو مدتی که میخوای 1 سایت اختصاصی بنویسی 500 تومن هم بگیری 10 تا سایت میگیری و جوملا نصب میکنی و 10*50=500 همون مقدار هزینه رو میگیری...


شرمنده ولی من فکر میکنم این شما هستین که دارین مغلطه میکنید! به نظر من 1 سایت که خودم نوشته باشم به 10 سایت که با جوملا بالا بیارم می ارزه چون اصلاً نمیتونم به اون کارها به چشم نمونه کار خودم نگاه کنم. شما به کمیت کارها فکر میکنید و من به کیفیت. من نمیگم استفاده از CMS بده، میگم استفاده از CMSهای آماده خارجی بده. چرا خودمون یک CMS ننویسیم و توی 10 سایت از همون استفاده کنیم؟ اینطوری حداقل 100٪ میفهمیم توش چه خبره و هرجوری هم که بخوایم میتونیم تنظیمش کنیم.



> این هم یکی از مواردیه که باید با مشتری درمیون گذاشته بشه... شاید مشتری ترجیح بده 500 تومن کمتر هزینه کنه کپی رایت اون سی ام اس هم زیر سایتش باشه... درسته که شما بهش نگید؟؟؟


نگران نباشید، مشتریها این روزها خودشون همه چیز رو میدونن. کسی که میاد سراغ برنامه نویس وب، سایت اختصاصی میخواد. مسئله اینه که خیلیها امروزه سایتهای اختصاصی رو هم با CMSها میسازن! ازطرفی من خود به کسی که بخواد هزینه کم بده و کپی رایت هم زیر سایتش داشته باشه، لینک سایتهایی دانلود اسکریپت رو میدم میگم برو دانلود کن و نصب کن. من نصاب نیستم! برنامه نویسم.



> بلع اما بحث این نیست که موقعی که نمیشه چکار کنیم... بله وقتی CMS جوابگو نیست اختصاصی طراحی میکنیم... اما وقتی CMS جوابگو هست چی؟ حداقل 500-600 تومن مشتری رو تیغ بزنیم 2 ماه هم معطلش کنیم که میخوایم همون سیستمی که رایگانش هست رو خودمون بنویسیم؟


هرکاری میکنم نمیتونم با این اصطلاح تیغ زدن شما کنار بیام. خیلی ادبیات زشتی بکار میبرین. تیغ زدن مخصوص کسانی هست که CMS رو با قیمت اسکریپت اختصاصی نصب میکنن. من وقتی 500 هزار تومان میگیرم، کدی که خودم نوشتم و مخصوص همون مشتری تولید شده رو بهش میفروشم و فکر نمیکنم اسم این کار تیغ زدن باشه. اگر هم CMS بخواد، بهش میگم چطوری خودش دانلود و نصب کنه و همون 50 هزار تومان رو هم نمیگیرم چون برای خودم و وقتم و کارم و تخصصم ارزش قائلم. بجای تغییردادن جوملاً برای یک پروژه 50 هزار تومانی، روی تکنولوژیهای جدید کار میکنم تا به CMSهای اختصاصی خودم که در آینده مینویسم، اضافه کنم و بجای 500 هزار تومان، بتونم چند میلیون تومان از هر پروژه کسب درآمد کنم و درواقع بتونم یک اسکریپت خاص تر بنویسم!



> جمله بسیار خوبی گفتید. حالا فکر کنید من مشتری شما هستم که از وب اطلاع دارم.
> آیا به من حق میدید که به شما بگم گه قرار بود تحت کنترل شما قرار بگیریم و منتظر بمونم ببینیم کی دست بکار میشید و امکانات جدید رو اضافه میکنید، چرا مایکروسافت رو ول کردم اومدیم سمت Open Source ؟ و چرا الان باید سیستم های اوپن سورس رو ول کنم و بیام بدم شما برام بنویسید؟
> بحث من اینه که من نوعی شاید فردا افتادم مردم... در این صورت کسی نیست که مشتریان منو پشتیبانی کنه چون کدها تنها دست من بوده...
> اما اگر وردپرس که 1 سیستم اوپن سورس هست متوقف شد به دلیل اوپن سورس بودنش افراد دیگه ای هستن که پشتیبانیش کنن...
> پس اعتبار سیستمی مثل وردپرس به مراتب از سیستمی که من و شما مینویسیم بیشتره... نیست؟
> پس به نظر من نباید به خاطر منافع شخصی این سیستم ها رو گذاشت کنار...


 مشتری با برنامه نویس فرق داره دوست عزیز، مشتری درهرحال *باید* بشینه ببینه ما چی تحویلش میدیم ولی ما چرا بشینیم ببینیم یه برنامه نویس دیگه چی تحویل ما میده؟ من خودم شخصاً کدهایی که مینویسم رو به ثبت میرسونم و توی قراردادی که با مشتریها میبندم هم مینویسم اگه پس فردا افتادم مردم! از کجا و به چه طریقی میتونه سورس کد رو تحویل بگیره. هیچ کدوم از کدهام رو هم Encode نمیکنم چون نه تنها فایده ای نداره، بلکه سرعت رو هم کاهش میده.
من هم معتقدم نباید این CMSها رو گذاشت کنار اما برخلاف شما، عقیده من اینه که باید اونها رو تجزیه و تحلیل کرد، نقاط قوت و ضعفشون رو شناخت و توی پروژه های اختصاصی ازشون ایده گرفت. نه اینکه صرفاً یک کپی از همونها رو تحویل مشتری بدیم. بنظر شما اینکه یک CMS رایگان رو بفروشیم، بیشتر مصداق «تیغ زدن» نیست؟

----------


## AbiriAmir

اولا عذر میخوام بابت چند مورد غلط املایی بخاطر سریع نوشتن پیش میاد دیگه...




> آقا این چه ادبیاتیه شما دارین استفاده میکنید؟ زشته بابا
> برنامه نویس چند سال وقت صرف کرده تجربه کسب کرده زحمت کشیده تخصص پیدا کرده حالا باید از تخصصش درامد داشته باشه تیغ بزنه یعنی چی؟!!!!
> کسی دور از جون به قول شما افتاد مرد میشه یه مسئله حقوقی طبق قراردادی که داشته برخورد میشه باهاش. یکی دیگه جایگزین میشه پروژه رو ادامه میده


دوست عزیز من خودم هم برنامه نویس هستم
اصلا هم قصد جسارت به هیچ یک از اساتید خودم از جمله شما و جناب شهرکی نداشتم و ندارم
اگر سوء تفاهمی شده من عذر میخوام.
بله بحث حقوقی رو درست میفرمایید... اما اگر من پروژه انکود شده تحویل مشتری بدم دیگه کیه که بیاد کار منو ادامه بده؟




> شما چقدر مطمئن هستین که تیم وردپرس خیلی خفن هستن؟ البته اگه کاربرد اصلاح خفن کلاً درست باشه. اگه به کدنویسی وردپرس نگاه کنید، میبینید که مصداق بارز Dirty Code هست. هر بخشش هرجوری که راحتتر بودن نوشته شده. یه جا شئ گراست، یه جا Procedural، معماری که اصلاً نداره! درسته اینطوری افراد زیادتری میتونن براش Plugin و... طراحی کنن ولی درهرحال نشون میده که تیم طراحش خیلی هم قدرتمند نبودن. ضمناً چطور اینقدر با اطمینان میگین که توی ایران چنین تیمهایی نیست؟ تنها مشکل ایرانیها بنظر من عدم اعتماد بنفس و همچنین تنبلی هست. همین طرز تفکر که میگه: خوب وردپرس هست دیگه، چرا بیام یکی دیگه بسازم درحالی که اگه این تفکر در خارج از کشور هم بود، Drupal و Joomla و... بوجود نمیومدن. اتفاقاً وجود چندین CMS باعث رقابتی شدن فضا و پیشرفت گزینه های خوب و حذف گزینه های ضعیف خواهد شد.


من وردپرس رو به عنوان مثال عرض کردم... حالا سیستم های قوی دیگری هم هستن مثل جوملا... خیلی هم روی خفن بودن این تیم تاکید نکردم... تاکید کردن که اوپن سورس هست و این باعث میشه که *پروژه* خفن بشه نه این که صرفا تیم سازندش خفن باشه!!!
ضمنا من نگفتم چنین تیم هایی توی ایران نیست... به هیچ وجه هم به این معتقد نیستم...
من خودم بسیار بسیار زحمت کشیدم و وقت گذاشتم برای توسعه CMS ایرانی راش
بحث رایگان بودن هست... من میگم مثلا جوملا رایگان هست دلیلی نداره ما سیستمی مثل اون رو هرچقدر هم بخاطرش زحمت کشیده باشیم رو بفروشیم ( مگر این که مشتری اطلاع کامل داشته باشه از این که چنین سیستمی رایگانش هم هست و دلایل خودشو داشته باشه برای خرید )




> من شخصاً کار تیم ایرانی رو قبول میکنم چون اگه من نوعی از محصول تیم ایرانی حمایت نکنم و نخرم، مسلمه که فردا وجود نخواهد داشت و میره سوپرمارکت راه میندازه ولی اگه محصولش رو بخریم (هرچند در ابتدای راه به اندازه بقیه محصولات قدرتمند نباشه) و مشکلاتش رو بگیم و ازطریق راهکارهای قانونی مثل قرارداد و... وادارشون کنیم طی دوره پشتیبانی ایراداتش رو رفع کنن، اونوقت نسخه های بعدی خیلی زود پیشرفت خواهند کرد.


بله اینجا صحبت من در مورد حمایت از کار وطنی و عرق وطن و اینا نبود... بحث کیفیت بود... بله من هم اگر جا داشته باشه سعی میکنم از چیزی که مال کشور خودم هست حمایت کنم...
اما وقتی شرایط یکسان باشه
اینجا بحث رایگان بودن و پولی بودن هست... شما خودتون رو بذارید جای مشتری. سیستم رایگان جلوی روتون هست سیستم پولی *با همون امکانات* هم جلوتون... کدوم رو انتخاب میکنید؟




> نمیدونم چی از کوبیدن ایرانیها گیرتون میاد (ببخشید اینطوری صحبت میکنم). کی گفته کدهای ایرانیها فله ایه؟ مگه اینجا خواروبار فروشیه که از این ادبیات استفاده میکنید؟ درسته که کد ضعیف هم داریم ولی همیشه اینطوری نیست. لطفاً جمع نبندین. بد نیست توی سایت رسمی PHP و سایر سایتهای معروف دنبال اسم ایرانیهایی بگردین که توی اون پروژه ها همکاری داشتن. با چه استنادی میگین CMSها بسیار بهینه تر از کدهای ایرانیها هستن؟ همین vBulletin اگه پولی نبود اینقدر پیشرفت میکرد؟ چرا MyBB اینقدر توسعه پیدا نکرده؟ اگه از vBulletin هم به اندازه MyBB پشتیبانی میشد الآن اوضاعش بدتر از MyBB که هیچ، بدتر از PHPBB بود!


چرا بحث رو میکشید به جایی که تعصب بیاد وسط؟ من کجا گفتم ایرانی بده خارجی خوبه؟! من گفتم کدهای ایرانی ها فله ایه؟! گفتم کدهای بعضی آقایون...
من هیچ جای حرفام نگفتم که ایرانی ها موفق نیستن یا برنامه نویس های عالی توی کشورمون نداریم... چرا بحث رو عوض میکنید؟
نگفتم در همه موارد بهینه تر هستند بلکه گفتم در بسیاری موارد... بله از بسیاری از سیستم های غیر استانداردی که افراد مینویسن بهینه تر هست... نمونش رو هم میشناسم افرادی که سایت دانشگاه ها رو میسازن بدون این که ذره ای دانش برنامه نویسی داشته باشن. شما ادعا میکنید هر سیستم اختصاصی که نوشته میشه سریع تر از CMS ها هست من میگم اینجوری نیست بلکه کاملا بستگی به تیم برنامه نویسیش داره.




> من نگفتم چون خودتون انجام ندادین، اخلاقی نیست که قیمت رو پایین بزنید! برعکس من گفتم اخلاقی نیست که قیمت رو بالا بزنید.


بله منظورم بالا بود اشتباه تایپی پیش اومد عذر میخوام.




> من با قیمت پایین بطور صرف مشکل ندارم. میگم وقتی میشه یک کاری رو بطور اختصاصی برای مشتری انجام داد و هزینه مناسبی هم دریافت کرد، منطقی و اخلاقی نیست که سورس کدی که همه دارن و حتی خود اون فرد هم میتونه دانلود و نصب کنه، بهش بفروشیم. شما گویا به طراحی وب به چشم تفریح و کار جانبی نگاه میکنید اما خیلیها به دید حرفه بهش نگاه میکنن و از این راه کسب درآمد میکنن. طبیعی هست که به فکر درآمد تخصصی از کار خودشون باشن و این وسط هیچکس هم بدش نمیاد دستمزد واقعی و خوب بگیره.


خوب منم دقیقا همین صحبتتون هست که باهاش مشکل دارم.
من نگفتم سیستم رایگان رو به مشتری بفروشیم. عرض کردم سیستم رایگان رو بهش معرفی کنیم و هزینه نصب و راه اندازی رو ازش بگیریم. *اگر با وجود سیستم رایگان باز هم مشتری از شما خواست که سایت را به صورت اختصاصی برایش برنامه نویسی کنید آنگاه درامد شما کاملا منطقی و حلال است.* بله صحبت های شما از دیدگاه برنامه نویس صحیح هست اما حق مشتری چی میشه؟
شما میفرمایید سیستمی که آمادش رایگان هست رو من مینویسم و چون من برای نوشتنش وقت صرف کردم پول زیادی رو از مشتری میگیرم. *این حرف شما فقط و فقط در شرایطی درسته که شما به مشتریتون بگین این سایتی که میخواین رو میشه با سیستم رایگان ساخت و هم میشه اختصاصی نوشت که هزینش x تومن میشه... و مشتری خودش انتخاب کنه... در غیر این صورت فقط تحمیل هزینه اضافی به مشتری هست چرا که سایتی رو که با هزینه 10-50 هزار تومن میتونسته راه اندازی کنه به خاطر نداشتن اطلاع باید 600-700 تومن براش هزینه کنه*




> شرمنده ولی من فکر میکنم این شما هستین که دارین مغلطه میکنید! به نظر من 1 سایت که خودم نوشته باشم به 10 سایت که با جوملا بالا بیارم می ارزه چون اصلاً نمیتونم به اون کارها به چشم نمونه کار خودم نگاه کنم. شما به کمیت کارها فکر میکنید و من به کیفیت. من نمیگم استفاده از CMS بده، میگم استفاده از CMSهای آماده خارجی بده. چرا خودمون یک CMS ننویسیم و توی 10 سایت از همون استفاده کنیم؟ اینطوری حداقل 100٪ میفهمیم توش چه خبره و هرجوری هم که بخوایم میتونیم تنظیمش کنیم.


بله معلومه که سایتی که آدم خودش میسازه از نظر تجربی و رزومه کاری به 100 تا سایت با CMS آماده می ارزه... درسته که اونا نمونه کار واسه شما حساب نمیشن... اما به چه بهایی شما رزومتون رو افزایش میدید؟ به بهای استفاده ( نمیگم سوء استفاده چون واقعا سوء استفاده نیست اما به نظرم درستم نیست ) از بی اطلاعی مشتری و تحمیل هزینه به مشتری؟ نخیر اتفاقا شما منظور من رو متوجه نشدید چون من اصلا منظورم پایین اوردن کیفیت نبود. بحث من این بود که حقوق مشتری رعایت شه. مثلا مشتری میخواد 1 سایت داشته باشه که خبر توش وارد کنه... حالا من میگم وقتی مشتری میتونه از سیستم رایگان استفاده کنه ( با همون کارایی ) چرا هزینه اضافی بخاطر بی اطلاعیش بهش تحمیل بشه؟
نمیگم خودمون CMS ننویسیم... شما از حرفای من برداشت اشتباه کردید... اتفاقا خود من هم برای خودم CMS اختصاصی دارم و از اون استفاده میکنم... اما نه برای کارهایی که با CMS رایگان هم میشه انجامش داد... و حتی حتی اگر توی اون کارها هم از CMS اختصاصی خودم استفاده کنم هزینه بسیار بسیار کمی رو از مشتری میگیرم... ( با این کار هم باعث جلوگیری از تحمیل هزینه اضافی به مشتریم میشم و هم اون سایت هم توی رزومه خودم معرفی میکنم )




> نگران نباشید، مشتریها این روزها خودشون همه چیز رو میدونن. کسی که میاد سراغ برنامه نویس وب، سایت اختصاصی میخواد. مسئله اینه که خیلیها امروزه سایتهای اختصاصی رو هم با CMSها میسازن! ازطرفی من خود به کسی که بخواد هزینه کم بده و کپی رایت هم زیر سایتش داشته باشه، لینک سایتهایی دانلود اسکریپت رو میدم میگم برو دانلود کن و نصب کن. من نصاب نیستم! برنامه نویسم.


نه اتفاقا اصلا هم اینجور نیست. بسیاری از افراد اطلاع ندارن... به فرض هم که اطلاع داشته باشن... اگر اینجوری باشه شما با اعلام این مساله که سیستم های رایگان هم هستند که جوابگوی شما باشند باعث افزایش اعتبار و صداقت و شخصیت خودتون پیش مشتری میشید...




> هرکاری میکنم نمیتونم با این اصطلاح تیغ زدن شما کنار بیام. خیلی ادبیات زشتی بکار میبرین.


من عذر میخوام.




> تیغ زدن مخصوص کسانی هست که CMS رو با قیمت اسکریپت اختصاصی نصب میکنن.


اون ها که...




> اگر هم CMS بخواد، بهش میگم چطوری خودش دانلود و نصب کنه و همون 50 هزار تومان رو هم نمیگیرم چون برای خودم و وقتم و کارم و تخصصم ارزش قائلم.


خوب من هم همینو میگم...
همین ارزش داره...
همین صداقت و درستی رو میرسونه
*اما اگر مشتری 1 سایت از شما بخواد که بشه با CMS ساختش و CMS رایگان کاملا جوابگوی نیازهاش باشه آیا شما به مشتری میگین این مساله رو یا نه؟؟؟ آیا میگین که شما میتونید با هزینه خیلی خیلی کمی این سایت رو با همین امکانات داشته باشید؟*




> بجای تغییردادن جوملاً برای یک پروژه 50 هزار تومانی، روی تکنولوژیهای جدید کار میکنم تا به CMSهای اختصاصی خودم که در آینده مینویسم، اضافه کنم و بجای 500 هزار تومان، بتونم چند میلیون تومان از هر پروژه کسب درآمد کنم و درواقع بتونم یک اسکریپت خاص تر بنویسم!


تبریک میگم بهتون
چون دقیقا همین کاره که ارزشمنده
نه تولید سیستم ها و محتواهای بی ارزش و بی کیفیت که به هیچ عنوان با سیستم های مشابه خارجی قابل مقایسه نیستن و بعضا حتی ویرایش شده ی همون سیستم های خارجی هستن و اسم ملی گذاشتن روشون و وجهه ی نرم افزار و کار ملی رو خراب میکنن... نمونش خیلی از سی ام اس هایی که به عنوان سیستم مدیریت محتوای ملی مطرح میشدن... و یا حتی همین ایمیل های ملی




> مشتری با برنامه نویس فرق داره دوست عزیز، مشتری درهرحال باید بشینه ببینه ما چی تحویلش میدیم ولی ما چرا بشینیم ببینیم یه برنامه نویس دیگه چی تحویل ما میده؟ من خودم شخصاً کدهایی که مینویسم رو به ثبت میرسونم و توی قراردادی که با مشتریها میبندم هم مینویسم اگه پس فردا افتادم مردم! از کجا و به چه طریقی میتونه سورس کد رو تحویل بگیره. هیچ کدوم از کدهام رو هم Encode نمیکنم چون نه تنها فایده ای نداره، بلکه سرعت رو هم کاهش میده.


من نگفتم بشینید ببینید چی تحویلتون میدن...
عرض کردم چیزی که ساخته شده و کیفیت اون هم ارزیابی شده و جوابگوی نیاز مشتری هست دلیلی نداره ما هزینه بگیریم و وقت صرف ( بهتره بگم تلف ) کنیم تا مشابه همون سیستم ها رو به عنوان سیستم اختصاصی از ابتدا برنامه نویسی کنیم. و به قول شما بهتره وقتمون رو روی پروژه های ارزشمندتر که قبلا هم انجام نشده بذاریم...




> من هم معتقدم نباید این CMSها رو گذاشت کنار اما برخلاف شما، عقیده من اینه که باید اونها رو تجزیه و تحلیل کرد، نقاط قوت و ضعفشون رو شناخت و توی پروژه های اختصاصی ازشون ایده گرفت. نه اینکه صرفاً یک کپی از همونها رو تحویل مشتری بدیم. بنظر شما اینکه یک CMS رایگان رو بفروشیم، بیشتر مصداق «تیغ زدن» نیست؟


کاملا با حرفتون موافق هستم...
البته بخش دومش: من هیــــــــــچوقت نگفتم CMS رایگان رو بفروشیم... من تازه گفتم به مشتری بگیم که سیستم رایگانــــه... من گفتم بفروشیم؟

در پایان امیدوارم از حرفای من سوء برداشت نشه
اگر هم کسی از حرفای من ناراحت شده من عذر میخوام
موفق باشید.

----------


## MMSHFE

بهتره بعنوان جمع بندی و برای جلوگیری از سوء تفاهم و احیاناً ناراحتی، اینطور بیان کنیم:
1- ابتدا به مشتری امکانات CMSهای رایگان و موجود گفته بشه و لینک دانلود اونها معرفی بشه
2- اگه مشتری بگه نمیتونه خودش نصب کنه یا قالب بسازه، هزینه نصب و طراحی قالب و احیاناً Pluginهای لازم اعلام و اخذ بشه
3- اگه مشتری احساس کرد نیازهاش با CMSهای رایگان مرتفع نمیشه، هزینه طراحی و کدنویسی اسکریپت اختصاصی مطابق با نیازها بیان بشه
4- اگه مشتری احساس کرد CMSهای رایگان برای کارش خوبه یا نمیتونه هزینه زیاد بده و درمقابل، برنامه نویس احساس کرد نمیتونه نیازهای مشتری رو با این CMS خاص تطبیق بده، اعلام کنه و اگه موافقت شد اسکریپت اختصاصی نوشته بشه و اگه نشد، مشتری رو به سایر همکاران ارجاع بده و معرفی کنه
حقیقتش شاید به نظر شعار بیاد ولی من توی کارهای شخصی خودم، مراحل فوق رو انجام میدم (البته بجز مورد 2 که بجاش مورد 4 رو انجام میدم - یعنی اصلاً با CMSهای رایگان کار نمیکنم)
ولی فکر میکنم اگه ترتیب مراحل فوق حفظ بشه، اصول حرفه ای، اخلاقی و شرعی تا حدود زیادی رعایت خواهد شد.
فکر میکنم منظور دوستم AmirBeginner هم همین باشه.
موفق باشید.

----------


## AbiriAmir

دقیقا منظور من همین بود
با تشکر از شما دوست عزیز و استاد گرامی

----------


## Unique

نمیدونم چند درصد از دوستان که اینجا بحث میکنند دارند از برنامه نویسی به قول معروف نون میخورن ! اما اوضاع پروژه ها و بودجه مشتریها در ایران اصلا رضایت بخش نیست. من هیچ وقت حاضر نیستم بیام برای مشتری از CMS ی صحبت کنم که میدونم هست و رایگانه و تقریبا چه امکاناتی داره ولی به خاطر پر بودن وقتم برای کار کردن روی پروژه ها از جمله پروژه CMS شخصیم نمیتونم بهینش کنم ، پشتیبانیش کنم و bug ها امنیتش را به مرور زمان رفع کنم ، من به مشتری امکانات CMS خودم را میگم ! براش هم تاکید میکنم کار از خودمونه (من و همکارانم) و هزینه راه اندازی با توجه به ماژول های مورد نظر شما چقدره ! اون هم حق انتخاب بین من و همکار منو داره ولی متاسفانه عده زیادی به دلیل عدم آگاهی میرن سراغ قیمت پائین ! قیمت پائین هم مربوط به CMS های نامبرده میشه و انتخاب خودشون هم هست و جای شکایتی هم نیست.

موضوع منحرف شد به نظر من . جناب eshpilen هم احساس میکنم درست متوجه منظور من نشدند ، باز هم نظرم اینه که سوال باز کننده تاپیک و طرز فکری که توش موج میزنه (کاری به ابهامات و معنی دو پهلو ندارم بلکه اونجه در قالب کلماتشون آشکار هست را برداشت میکنم) قابل قبول نیست و برنامه نویس ها را به تنبلی و استفاده از سیستم ها و CMS ها حتی به قیمت NULL شده و Crack و Decode و این چیزا سوق میده.

مثال هایی هم که زدم کاملا قابل درک و احساس کردن هست توی جامعه و اصلا شعار نبودن و احساسی هم نبودن باز هم میگم از شاید استفاده کردم به این خاطر که طرز فکر را به مثال ها پیوند زدم و دلایل اتفاق افتادنش بر همه آشکار نیست.

----------


## AbiriAmir

> نمیدونم چند درصد از دوستان که اینجا بحث میکنند دارند از برنامه نویسی به قول معروف نون میخورن ! اما اوضاع پروژه ها و بودجه مشتریها در ایران اصلا رضایت بخش نیست. من هیچ وقت حاضر نیستم بیام برای مشتری از CMS ی صحبت کنم که میدونم هست و رایگانه و تقریبا چه امکاناتی داره ولی به خاطر پر بودن وقتم برای کار کردن روی پروژه ها از جمله پروژه CMS شخصیم نمیتونم بهینش کنم ، پشتیبانیش کنم و bug ها امنیتش را به مرور زمان رفع کنم ، من به مشتری امکانات CMS خودم را میگم ! براش هم تاکید میکنم کار از خودمونه (من و همکارانم) و هزینه راه اندازی با توجه به ماژول های مورد نظر شما چقدره ! اون هم حق انتخاب بین من و همکار منو داره ولی متاسفانه عده زیادی به دلیل عدم آگاهی میرن سراغ قیمت پائین ! قیمت پائین هم مربوط به CMS های نامبرده میشه و انتخاب خودشون هم هست و جای شکایتی هم نیست.
> 
> موضوع منحرف شد به نظر من . جناب eshpilen هم احساس میکنم درست متوجه منظور من نشدند ، باز هم نظرم اینه که سوال باز کننده تاپیک و طرز فکری که توش موج میزنه (کاری به ابهامات و معنی دو پهلو ندارم بلکه اونجه در قالب کلماتشون آشکار هست را برداشت میکنم) قابل قبول نیست و برنامه نویس ها را به تنبلی و استفاده از سیستم ها و CMS ها حتی به قیمت NULL شده و Crack و Decode و این چیزا سوق میده.
> 
> مثال هایی هم که زدم کاملا قابل درک و احساس کردن هست توی جامعه و اصلا شعار نبودن و احساسی هم نبودن باز هم میگم از شاید استفاده کردم به این خاطر که طرز فکر را به مثال ها پیوند زدم و دلایل اتفاق افتادنش بر همه آشکار نیست.


خوب دوست عزیز توی جامعه ی ما همه مثل شما فکر میکنن که روز به روز شاهد گرونی همه چیز هستیم دیگه... شاهد این هستیم که همه به نوعی میخوان همدیگرو تیغ بزنن... (باز هم میگم منظورم هیچ یک از اساتید اینجا نیست به طور کلی میگم)
وقتی شما CMS رایگان رو به مشتری ارائه نمیکنید تا مشتری خودش انتخاب کنه مشتری شما هم توی کار خودش همین کار رو میکنه و همه و همه روی هم جمع میشن و میشه 1 جامعه پر از دروغ و دورویی ( جسارت نشه اصلا منظورم به شما نیست )
این که اوضاع برنامه نویسی و طراحی سایت خوب نیست دلیل بر این نمیشه که ما همچین کاری رو بکنیم که...
1 سوال میپرسم جدا با صداقت بهش جواب بدید...
شما میرید نمایندگی ماشین 1 ماشین میخرین 30 میلیون...
هفته بعدش کاملا اتفاقی متوجه میشید ماشینی کاملا مشابه اون وجود داره 10 میلیون... خوب حس نمیکنید این وسط کلاه سرتون رفته؟ هرچند قانونا شما هیچ ادعایی نمیتونید بکنید چون وظیفه خودتون بوده که برید و بگردید و بهترین ماشین رو انتخاب کنید اما این وسط اخلاق چی میشه؟

----------


## colors

سلام

شاید این به درد کسی بخوره. 

تعرفه نرخ پایه خدمات فنی - تخصصی انفورماتیک در سال 1390
فایل PDF , حجم *367*KB
Tarefe 1390.zip

----------


## Unique

> خوب دوست عزیز توی جامعه ی ما همه مثل شما فکر میکنن که روز به روز شاهد گرونی همه چیز هستیم


واقعا شما فکر میکنین گرونی های این مملکت مشکلش مردم هستند ؟! مثلا مردم از سال 1389 تا 1391 فرق اساسی کردند ؟ میشه بگین چطور فرهنگ یک ملت یا نوع تفکرشون توی 2 سال انقدر عوض میشه که نوشابه 500 تومانی میشه 1500 تومان ، مرغ 800 تومانی میشه 5000 تومان ، ماشین 12 میلیون تومانی میشه 28 میلیون تومان (206 را میگم ، ماشین قشر متوسط بود یه زمانی) و ...

دوست عزیز پیشرفت توی اقتصاد زمانی حاصل میشه که بازار رقابتی وجود داشته باشه نه اینکه همه بیان joomla و wordpress را نصب کنند و بگیم خود چون این دو تا هست ما چرا بیاد محصول رقابتی بسازیم ! 




> شما میرید نمایندگی ماشین 1 ماشین میخرین 30 میلیون هفته بعدش کاملا اتفاقی متوجه میشید ماشینی کاملا مشابه اون وجود داره 10 میلیون !!!


چون شما متوجه صحبت من نشدین قیاستون غلطه ، اولا قرار نیست اگه دو تا ماشین عین هم باشن قیمتشون هم یکی باشه ؛ همچین اتفاقی هم نمیفته مگه اینکه سازنده دیوونه باشه ، مگه چند تا آدم احمق پیدا میشه که شما یک خط تولید راه بندازین با قیمتی که نشه رقابت کرد ؟ تازه همونطور که گفتم قیاستون غلطه ! cms مال من کار خودمه و میدونم چقدر باید براش قیمت بگذارم تا با مشابهش که یک cms با ساخت سازنده داخلی و ماژول های مشابه هست بتونه رقابت کنه ! اصلا اهمیتی نداره یک سری آدم میشینن دور همدیگه یک برنامه free میسازند اسمش هم میگذارند wordpress یه تعداد زیادی هم باهاش پول در میارن ! نوش جونشون ! من کار خودم را میفروشم و تبلیغ محصول خودم را میکنم !!!

مثلا فکر کن مایکروسافت بیاد برای یک مشتری توضیح بده که یک سیستم عامل هست به نام لینوکس که از نظر امنیت به شدت از سیستم عامل من بهتره ! از نظر stability هم همینطور ، تازه به این راحتی ویروسی هم نمیشه ، تازه فکرشم نمیتونی بکنی که این سیستم عامل کاملا رایگانه !!!! کاری هم نیست شما نتونی با لینوکس بکنی که با ویندوز بشه ! حالا ویندوز من را میخری ؟

میدونی چرا همه میرن سراغ مایکروسافت و ویندوز ؟!؟!؟ چون ویندوز ویژگیهایی داره که اگرچه در قیاس با لینوکس ناچیزه اما کاربر باهاش راحت تره !!! به همین دلیل به راحتی میشه سیستم عامل کاربر پسند !
حالا اگه خیلی دوست داری متیونی تشریف بیاری شرکت من تا برات بگم چرا کاربر اگه CMS منو بخره راحت تره تا بره joomla و wordpress براش نصب کنن ! و شاید از روی نادانی به ما به خاطر قیمت فحش بده (مثل شما) اما اگه یکبار اون CMS را با مشکلاتش تجربه میکرد این کار را نمیکرد به صرف اینکه یکی اومده براش قصه گفته که joomla یا هر cms دیگه ای همه این امکانات را داره و شما را سرت کلاه گذاشتن.

----------

